# Just getting started



## JoAnn (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a six month old lab/beagle puppy and have read about the benefits of raw feeding. I have not found any solid info on how to get started on this. Could anyone give any suggestions regarding the transition process?


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

From what I understand, you should just go ahead and switch to raw cold turkey. If you mix kibble with raw, it tends to make things worse because that would make for contradicting digestion rates. So yea, I'd just go ahead and switch cold turkey. If your dog has too much of a hard time with the transition, consider cooking the meat first, eventually switching to all cooked meat, and then cooking less and less until it is raw. After that point, start to implement the raw meaty bones. However, you'll probably be fine just making the switch cold turkey:smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep, here is our go-to guide on how to properly feed raw and how to best get started: Skylar, Zack, and Abby on the WEB

Conveniently enough, the guy who wrote that site is also a very active member and moderator on our forum. I give that guide to everyone I have gotten to switch to raw and their pets have all done very well with it!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

There is no real transition, you just start feeding raw one day, and never go abck to kibble again. 
Some people decide to fast for a day in between to help get the kibble out of their system before introducing raw, but that's entirely up to you. 

It's best to start with one protien source for two weeks straight and then add one new source per week after that. Chicken is the best to start with, so you'll want to find either backs or quarters. I think most start with the chicken backs... I always did quarters and have never had an issue with it because that's what's readily avaliable to me. 

You'll want to fee 2-3% of the ideal adult body weight, not necessarily their current weight if they are under/ overweight.


----------



## JoAnn (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you. I guess I did not realize that veggies were of little importance. I was really concerned about this. Have been feeding my dog Honest Kitchen's Embark and there are a lot of veggies in this...guess that's where I got the idea.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha yep those pretty much just a different kind of kibble based on omnivore nutrition. It's not that veggies are of little importance to dogs... they're of no importance whatsoever :smile: I did the same thing when I first go started, then I noticed that all it did was make my dogs' stools bigger and softer, which is definitely NOT the goal, so after listening to RFD, I decided to cut them out and my dogs haven't had veggies in almost 1 1/2 years except as the occasional treat every now and then.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

JoAnn said:


> Thank you. I guess I did not realize that veggies were of little importance. I was really concerned about this. Have been feeding my dog Honest Kitchen's Embark and there are a lot of veggies in this...guess that's where I got the idea.


Any commercial pet food will be packed with fruits and veggies that hold zero nutritional value. They are cheap. Meat is expensive. Even the pet food companies who care about pets, care about their bottom line even more. Also, they act as a binding agent to hold those little processed nuggets together. 
So they fatten their wallets, and then convince you your dog is an omnivore so you think it's perfectly okay. I'm glad you were smart and came to raw! It really is the absolute best thing you can do for your carnivore. :biggrin:


----------



## J&T (Oct 13, 2009)

About the only transition we did was to feed a slightly smaller evening kibble meal the night before. In the pups case it was a smaller meal, cause thats all there was. Thought it would be just for the weekend and then start up again the following weekend full on after that. Well that was a joke after watching them eat the first meal.

Started with chicken quarters(as they are cheap here) skinless, have added back in the skin, turkey, mackeral and just started pork.

Think of yourself as being in a NIKE ad "just do it".:biggrin:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

J&T said:


> About the only transition we did was to feed a slightly smaller evening kibble meal the night before. In the pups case it was a smaller meal, cause thats all there was. Thought it would be just for the weekend and then start up again the following weekend full on after that. Well that was a joke after watching them eat the first meal.
> 
> Started with chicken quarters(as they are cheap here) skinless, have added back in the skin, turkey, mackeral and just started pork.
> 
> Think of yourself as being in a NIKE ad "just do it".:biggrin:


or think about being in a Reebok add "I Am What I Am". In other words, "I'm a carnivore... Feed Me Like One!:biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Todd said:


> or think about being in a Reebok add "I Am What I Am". In other words, "I'm a carnivore... Feed Me Like One!:biggrin:


Do you post for the sake of giving advice, or upping your post count, out of curiosity?


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Do you post for the sake of giving advice, or upping your post count, out of curiosity?


Why would I want to up my post count? It's not like I'd get a gold medal or anything:biggrin: 

I'm just trying to contribute to the conversation. I give a very fair amount of advice in most of my posts. :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Todd said:


> Why would I want to up my post count? It's not like I'd get a gold medal or anything:biggrin:
> 
> I'm just trying to contribute to the conversation. I give a very fair amount of advice in most of my posts. :smile:


In a copy 7 paste manner. You have the same exact post on here in like 5 different places, and continue to give poor advice, as well as posting a new post to add info to a previous post rather than using the edit feature. 
Just sayin'. Nothing personal. I've just never seen someone come on and copy and paste the same message over and over, or give advice they aren't even sure of.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> In a copy 7 paste manner. You have the same exact post on here in like 5 different places, and continue to give poor advice, as well as posting a new post to add info to a previous post rather than using the edit feature.
> Just sayin'. Nothing personal. I've just never seen someone come on and copy and paste the same message over and over, or give advice they aren't even sure of.


First of all, the reason I've copy and pasted the same advice several times, is because a lot of newcomers to this forum ask similar questions. No sense explaining the same thing twice. 

Second of all, I don't really appreciate you saying that I give poor advice. How do I give poor advice? Is it just because I give people multiple options rather than advising them to feed raw and raw only. Some people flat won't feed raw, so why not give them some alternatives? I'd love you to let me know where I came some "poor advice". I always try to give options, and not just the "best option", because the "best option" doesn't always work out for everyone for whatever reason.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Todd said:


> Second of all, I don't really appreciate you saying that I give poor advice. How do I give poor advice? Is it just because I give people multiple options rather than advising them to feed raw and raw only. Some people flat won't feed raw, so why not give them some alternatives? I'd love you to let me know where I came some "poor advice". I always try to give options, and not just the "best option", because the "best option" doesn't always work out for everyone for whatever reason.


I have only seen you give "poor" advice a few times....like posting up about giving a dog fed a PMR diet canned pumpkin for diarrhea when just making the switch. Or the time when you said to add boiled cabbage to a dogs diet to add bulk because they were worried about their dog being hungry and not being "full."

Its fine to give advice here, but just remember that there is advice and there is GOOD advice. Even if a dog is fed kibble there is no reason to add either of these two things to their diet...none, so I think suggesting them is bad advice. Instead the problem should be addressed not bandaged up with short term remedies.

People are not on here trying to attack you, and I hope you don't feel that way...just honestly trying to help you help others because it seems like you are very willing to learn and have an open mind. Don't get discouraged about posting up here, we all welcome newbies :biggrin:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> I always try to give options, and not just the "best option", because the "best option" doesn't always work out for everyone for whatever reason.


One often gives too many options. Giving too many can be more confusing than helpful. I suggest giving the best option and stop until the OP posts again indicating that option won't work for them. THEN and only then give the 2nd best option, etc. 

Jon gave you some very good advice earlier today. You should heed it.


----------



## JoAnn (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't have a grinder yet so can anyone tell me how much bonemeal to feed???


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

None! Just feed whole cuts of meat with whole bone in it! It's much better nutrition-wise and has great dental benefits. You DO NOT need an expensive grinder to feed your dogs a proper raw diet, I assure you! :smile:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> None! Just feed whole cuts of meat with whole bone in it! It's much better nutrition-wise and has great dental benefits. You DO NOT need an expensive grinder to feed your dogs a proper raw diet, I assure you! :smile:


Ditto what rannmiller says.


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

JoAnn I didn't believe I could feed my dogs whole bones either. These people on here (most) really give GREAT advice and are willing to help you through! I can't even believe the way my dogs attack and chew these bones right up! Everything I've learned on here has proven to be true! Trust them:smile: Good luck. I'm new at this too:smile:


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats on the switch. most people are telling you how to switch correctly. Read the links people have given you as those have been VERY helpful for me too. A book that was of significant help to me was "Work Wonders: Feed Your Dog Raw Meaty Bones" by Tom Lonsdale. I ordered it on amazon for very cheap. Also, I would recommend research as much of the PREY MODEL RAW as you can before you make the switch. That way you won't need to panic about anything that may come up, or think you are forgetting something or giving too much. I had to be completely organized with my thoughts, fears and plans on a raw diet before I actually switched. 

Lonsdale's website is: Raw Meaty Bones
a link to raw feeding from Lonsdale is: Raw Meaty Bones

Good luck! and always feel free to come back here for any questions! everyone is VERY helpful!


----------

